# freeze dried bugs in mix?



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering if it would be ok to a few freeze dried meal worms in my hedgehog's food every night. I think it would be a good idea because then he would definitely associate it as food. With them in his food he would get all of the nutrition bugs provide and there would also be a smaller chance of him developing a biting habit. I would use live bugs, but Herisson won't touch them, and I don't like the idea of bugs crawling around in the food.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see a problem with this. Make sure you add the bugs each night and not mix a large batch beforehand, you don't want icky pests. If Herisson starts getting chunky it would be best to limit them.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not too worried about him getting chunky, he practically lives on the wheel! One thing is for sure he is lots fitter than me. 
The vet told me they would get chunky from just eating cat food. Is he confused? (Don't you just love how us pet owners know more about hedgehogs than our vets? :roll


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Dried bugs are fine. Its the only way I will feed crickets now (live crickets have a habit of becoming pets as I love the sound they make). I don't mix mine in with their dry kibble, but I have always provided either live or dried bugs as a daily staple. The amount they get may vary from hedgehog to hedgehog depending on the hedgehog's activity levels and health condition, but they always get some in addition to the fruit or vegetable of the day.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Should I get another bowel to put treats in like fruits and bugs?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I use two bowls. If you use one you'll probably find your hedgehog nosing through his/her food pushing the kibble out of the bowl to get to the bug that fell to the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A separate dish is good. Inky has different dishes for food, water, treats, etc. and seems to like it. I always put the same things in the same dish so it's always constant.  (Though that may just me being paranoid)


----------

